# Am I the only one/ Raw Food Questions



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

My chi's are almost 2 years old and still on puppy food and free fed. 

Our vet highly recommended us to stay on puppy food and free feed when Tyler wasn't gaining weight. He is slowly filling out. Due to Tyler being on puppy food we also kept PP on it. She has maintained her weight pretty well and when she did get pregnant our vet insisted that she stay on it during the pregnancy. More nutrition.

I would like to slowly transition them off of puppy food either to a healthy adult food or possibly raw food diet (Need to do some more research on it but I think my chi's would love it). 

Tyler was extremely pick as a puppy and would not eat multiple foods we tried. Our pet store had an awesome return policy which helped us finally be able to track down something he would eat. I am hoping this is not the case with the transition which is why a raw diet sounds more appealing.

I also do not want to add more stress on them right away when they come home so a slow transition would be ideal or waiting a month. 

So what would be recommended for trying to switch them over to a raw fed diet? What should I try first?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would wait until you get them in to your permanent home for a while before you change their food, but that is just my opinion. Food and home change is too many big changes at one time.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah I agree on that! I'm so excited to get them home ...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What brand of food are they on now? I agree with waiting to transition them, but you can definitely begin to research foods now. I started researching in May and Toby isn't going off puppy food until August! 

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost is a very good resource. I'd go for either a 4, 5, or 6 star food. If you want specific instructions, I can definitely give you some, as can many other members.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Right now they are on Nutro Natural Choice Small Breed Puppy
Nutro Natural Choice Small Breed Puppy Food at PETCO
I don't see it on that website ... going to see if I can find another review site.


----------

